# DIY Pallet Forks to lift simple loads



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Had a need to move a 275gal IBC Tote and no tractor pallet tool with forks. 

This is my home brewed method as nobody was around to help move the tote but the tractor.

Step 1 get an idea of what a rear 3PT pallet fork would look like.










Step 2 mimic that setup with what you have.










Step 3 Try it out









Here is the simple layout. 
- 1X Drawbar
- 2X formed "A" half braces from my box blade
- 2X 4-inch wide exhaust hangers for a diesel truck.
- 1X 4x4 post with holes
- 1X eyelet screw thru the bottom middle of the drawbar into the 4x4
- 4X treated hard wood for forks


----------

